# pomps with lures



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

i want to catch pompano and i have some cool jigs. i really dont want to mess with bait. will the pompano hit jigs this early in the season? thanks



Andrew


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The pompano will hit lures now. The main thing I've found that seems to determine how successful I am with jigging pomps is that the water is clean with a little bit of surf action. I try to keep my jigs right on bottom with a lot of movements of my rod but only moving it a few inches at a time. It seems that if I come off the bottom too high I'm more likely to get cut off by blues and macks. My favorite jig setup is a jig/fly combo with a pink or orange crazy charlie trailing the jig, which is suspended freely on a dropper loop. Every now and then i'll get a double but for the most part its a single fish.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome thanks. i have some geoff jigs that im going to try.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Chris is dead on, The Only thing I have to add is In my 35 something years fishing from the Beach Or Site Fishing for them from my Boat Is if the water is Muddy they seem to hit better on the outside sandbar, Clear water up close to shore Just My 2 Cents!!!!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Tip it with a little clam fishbites for more success.


----------



## baker1547 (May 9, 2009)

Still trying to learn to read the beach. How far out is the 2nd bar usually for the beach ie around the destin sandestin area


----------

